# Puppy treats



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi. Just wondered what treats you would recommend. There are so many in the pet shop. Also planning on some homemade, but I'll do a search here later. 


Also a friend sent me this, it's going up in the kitchen. I thought its a great reminder for our kids.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Homemade is best 

There are lots of treats available to buy but most are full of junk. Wheat, maize and other fillers, with a little bit of something meat flavour, yuk.

Thrive do a good range of natural reward treats http://www.thrivepetfoods.com/dog/treats
Generally I do the processing rule, if it looks as it should with minimal shaping, mashing, mixing then use it but I steer clear of bone shaped, heart shaped, paw shaped treats.

You can always use your puppies kibble allowance in training, that way they earn their dinner.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, AliAlfie has posted a recipe for liver cake which both of ours really like and we also oven bake slices of yam which again they to nuts for and are good chews.
Another place to look is ebay as we've bought natural treats like dried ox heart pieces and chicken livers with aniseed which we've found to be good for keeping in your pocket for training or whilst out on walks to help recall!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I would recommend coachies( the green packet cos its wheat free for sensitive tummies) I find that certain puppy treats cause upset tummies but these ones don't and they are chicken flavour so pups love them xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I used natures:menu treats. They are 95% meat and Lola always went nuts for them. They are soft so I used to break each treat into smaller pieces when she was really little. She still goes nuts for them!! I also had the fish for dogs training stars for a while, these are really small and smell strong so are perfect for training. Neither of these ever caused any tummy upsets. I also used ham, cooked chicken, tiny bits of apple and cheese. Happy training x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, yes, I agree with Karen, homemade is great as you know exactly what goes into it.  Also, the Natures Menu ones 'Skyesdog' mentioned are also good as they are 95% meat.  
We bought some 100% natural treats from a seller on ebay too, dried ox heart etc. 
When I was researching treats, I noticed that's lots of the commercial ones are (a) full of unnecessary rubbish, (b) not suitable for dogs under 12 weeks, and (c) cause upset tummies, so I avoid them. 
On advice from several members on this forum, we also used their puppy kibble as treats early on too, which worked great. 
There are several recipes on here for homemade treats, I'll add some links for you. 
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=26633&highlight=treats
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=24514&highlight=liver+cake+recipe
Jojo has some fab recipes on her blog too, I believe the peanut butter cakes have been a real hit; here's the link: 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/recipes/
Also, google-search the internet, there are lots of free recipes there too: eg.
http://www.bullwrinkle.com/Assets/Recipes/Recipes.htm
Here's a link to a seller on ebay (Treats2sit4) where we got the natural treats from:
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Treats2sit4?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

The last thing I would say, is to limit the amount of any treats you use, as anything new/too much of it can cause upset tums, even if its natural/organic/homemade etc. 

Have fun with your search


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I used coachies when they were puppies and now I use naturesmenu treats. I also fry and freeze my own chicken liver pieces for treats.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Just bought some from a Local pet store. It deals in organic foods and raw. I got a bag of dried liver from Dr. Becker's. She writes for Healthy Pets. Its apart of Dr. Mercola's site. Dr. Becker is a alternative vet and believes in raw diets for dogs. So I know it has to be good. Plus Piper and our cat love the treats. My cat just ate some tonight and she can be a picky eater.


----------

